
Neatly typeset version of John McCathy's classic paper “A Micro-Manual for Lisp” - eatonphil
https://github.com/jaseemabid/micromanual
======
eatonphil
The actual paper is here [0].

[0]
[https://github.com/jaseemabid/micromanual/blob/master/build/...](https://github.com/jaseemabid/micromanual/blob/master/build/Micro%20Manual.pdf)

